# [OT] 10-Fingerschreiben lernen

## tommy101

nunja ich würde gerne "professionelles" Schreibmaschienen schreiben lernen zum schneller schreiben..

., und wollte mal fragen ob es da auch was für linux gibt in Form eines netten Programmes.

Danke!

----------

## schotter

kde bringt eins mit nur frag mich bitte net, wie des heißt. ist glaub ich bei education dabei.

----------

## jwj

app-misc/gtypist ist ein guter Start.

----------

## ChL@Gentoo

@schotter:

Du meinst sicher ktouch.  :Wink: 

Entweder mit dem kdeedu eBuild oder direkt ktouch (über kde splitted ebuilds).

----------

## NewbieSascha

Gibts hier jemanden, der durch so ein Programm wirklich richtiges schreiben gelernt hat? Würd nur gern mal wissen, wie effektiv sowas wirklich ist.  :Smile: 

Im Moment bevorzuge ich die 3-6 Finger Methode!  :Wink: 

----------

## Tobiking

 *NewbieSascha wrote:*   

> Gibts hier jemanden, der durch so ein Programm wirklich richtiges schreiben gelernt hat? Würd nur gern mal wissen, wie effektiv sowas wirklich ist. 
> 
> Im Moment bevorzuge ich die 3-6 Finger Methode! 

 

Ich habs früher mal versucht aber ich hab es mir nie angewöhnt "normal" mit 10 fingern zu schreiben. Ich nutze schon alle 10 Finger aber ich habe nicht diese feste "standardhaltung". Mit der linken Hand bleibe ich bei shift(kleiner Finger) ,wasd und space (daumen) wie beim zocken und mit der Rechten Hand den kompletten rest. Das beinhaltet dann alles rechts von einschließlich tgb + Pfeiltasten backspace del numpad. Ist mein patentiertes System und bis auf das Problem das ich bei "unbekannten" Tastaturen des öfteren mit der rechten Hand zwischen die Tasten komme funktioniert es perfekt  :Very Happy: . Aber ich hasse notebooks  :Very Happy: .

Edit: Mein System macht es mir z.B. auch leichter beim programmieren die sonderzeichen zu erreichen. Ein { oder } lässt sich mit der normalen methode meiner Meinung nach schlecht erreichen. Da habe ich kein Problem da die Rechte Hand sowiso variable positionen hat  :Very Happy: . Am Ende ist es sowiso alles gewöhnung und wenn man lang genug ein System hat dann denkt man darüber nicht mehr nach und ist schnell genug.

----------

## return13

warscheinlich wäre es sinnvoller sich eine englische Tastatur zuzulegen....

den ich denk das jeder der ernsthaft was von seinen Programmierkünsten hält um ein englisches Layout nicht drum herum kommt...

schliesslich haben die meisten leute die Programmiersprachen wie C/C++ programmieren(erfinden) ein englisches Layout und versuchen es sich so einfach wie möglich zu machen, was man von der deutschen Tastaturbelegung ja nicht gerade sagen kann...

----------

## Royal

Ich hab mit 15 mal so einen VHS Kurs gemacht. Bin nach 2 Stunden (von 10) da raus und auch nicht mehr hin gegeangen : )

Das Bild mit der Fingerstellung verinnerlichen -> beim Schreiben akribisch darauf achten, auch ja den richtigen Finger zu benutzen. Das ist zu Anfang recht mühsehlig, aber wenn du viel schreibst/proggst dann geht das recht gut.

----------

## c07

Ich hab ein 8-Finger-System (die kleinen Finger machen in der Regel nichts; Aufteilung auf die Finger ist variabel). Damit kann ich mit einem normalen 10-Finger prinzipiell annähernd mithalten, aber ich muss immer mal wieder auf die Tastatur schaun, was es dann doch langsamer macht.

Zum Programmieren hab ich mir Klammern, "@" und "\" auf die Umlaute gelegt, wie es z.B. auf der Konsole das "de"-Layout macht. Acute hab ich durch "$" ersetzt; Umlaute sind noch per AltGr erreichbar. Früher hab ich es umgekehrt gehabt (Klammern per AltGr + Umlaute erreichbar, wie es auf anderen Systemen üblich ist), was auch schon sehr viel besser als das normale deutsche PC-Layout ist.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hallo Zusammen,

ich musste das Tastenschreiben in der Schule lernen, nicht mit einem Programm sondern durch abtippen Solcher Zeilen. Die ersten Seiten sind ziemlich öde.. asdf jklö asdf jklö ... usw. Aber was ich damit sagen will.. das wenn es dich nervt das diese Programme manchmal keinen fehler tolleriern bis du den richtigen Buchstaben gefunden hast ;) Dann kannst du es auch auf die gute Alte Weise machen. Wichtig ist nur das man versucht nicht zu oft auf die Tastatur zu schauen. Und ein gefühl dafür bekommt. 

Und wenn du genug gelernt hast.. hab ich hier noch ein Tolles Spiel.. umd das tastenschreiben zu lernen ;)

Das macht richtig Spaß, besonders wenn man es schon ziemlich gut kann ;) Leider sind es nur englische Wörte..

http://games.yahoo.com/games/downloads/tps.html

Viel Erfolg!

----------

## Pc-Dummy

Na und ich hab genau das selbe System wie "Tobiking"

Die linke hand relativ star auf der selben position und die recht hand relativ variablen (nummernblock sonderzeichen usw.)

Mit saemtlichen sondernzeichen habe ich mittlerweile keine Probleme mehr auch mit der deutschen tastatur  :Smile: 

MFG

Pc-Dummy

P.s.: In der Schule hatte ich immer 5 beim Schreibmaschinenschreiben weil mir dort alles zu start ging ;P

----------

## bröggle

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das macht richtig Spaß, besonders wenn man es schon ziemlich gut kann  Leider sind es nur englische Wörte..
> 
> http://games.yahoo.com/games/downloads/tps.html
> ...

 

Note: Typer Shark is not compatible with Unix or Macintosh computer

und bei mir wird auch nix angezeigt...‽ (p.s. das ‽ ist ein http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interrobang  :Wink: 

firefox1.0.1

----------

## Tobiking

Hmm ist Java sollte im normalfall ja funktionieren. Unter Windows funzt es  :Sad: .  Also ich habe die ersten Level gemacht auf ganz leicht und bin bei 54 wörter pro minute gelandet bei einer Genauigkeit von ca. 95%. Bei Hard waren es dann 50 wörter pro minute. Also mir reicht es alles andere hat nichts mehr mit dem Tippen zu tun sondern weil ich zu langsam lese/denke  :Very Happy: .

----------

## SvenFischer

Der Testsieger in der ct vor ca. 2 Jahren : http://www.alphatast.de/

Läuft unter Win, sicher auch unter wine.

Systemanforderungen:

    * Windows 95/98/Me/NT4/2000/XP

    * 16 MB RAM

    * Grafikkarte mit mind. 256 Farben bei 800x600 Auflösung

----------

## zervus

 *return13 wrote:*   

> warscheinlich wäre es sinnvoller sich eine englische Tastatur zuzulegen....

 

Ganz meine Meinung! Wer einmal mit einer englischen Tastatur programmiert hat, will nie mehr etwas anderes. Und wer braucht schon Umlaute...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Donnergurgler

Ich kann noch den app-misc/tipptrainer empfehlen, dessen Lektionen

IMHO sinnvoller aufgebaut sind als die von ktouch. 

Mein Tipp: Die ersten 6 Lektionen bis zum Gehtnichtmehr üben, danach

mit täglich 10-20min weitermachen.

Chao,

Donnergurgler

----------

## psyqil

 *zervus wrote:*   

>  Und wer braucht schon Umlaute... 

 Umlaute gehen auch mit der englischen Tastatur! AltGr-[ + Vokal bzw. AltGr-s  :Wink: 

----------

## christophd

 *zervus wrote:*   

>  *return13 wrote:*   warscheinlich wäre es sinnvoller sich eine englische Tastatur zuzulegen.... 
> 
> Ganz meine Meinung! Wer einmal mit einer englischen Tastatur programmiert hat, will nie mehr etwas anderes. Und wer braucht schon Umlaute... 

 

Ich schreibe auf meiner Deutschen Tastatur mit Englischem Layout. Nach ca. 1 Jahr ist eh die Farbe abgewetzt. Zu meinen besten Tippzeiten habe ich über 360 Anschläge pro Minute geschafft.

----------

## bröggle

 *Donnergurgler wrote:*   

> Ich kann noch den app-misc/tipptrainer empfehlen, dessen Lektionen
> 
> IMHO sinnvoller aufgebaut sind als die von ktouch. 
> 
> Mein Tipp: Die ersten 6 Lektionen bis zum Gehtnichtmehr üben, danach
> ...

 

ich habs emerged, aber anscheinend fehlt da die binary!

 Merging app-misc/tipptrainer-0.6.0 to /

--- /usr/

--- /usr/bin/

--- /usr/share/

--- /usr/share/locale/

--- /usr/share/locale/de/

--- /usr/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/

>>> /usr/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/tipptrainer.mo

--- /usr/share/locale/es/

,,,,

bash-2.05b$ whereis tipptrainer

tipptrainer: /usr/share/tipptrainer /usr/man/man1/tipptrainer.1.gz /usr/share/man/man1/tipptrainer.1.gz

? was lief da falsch?

----------

## Donnergurgler

Was da falsch lief, weiß ich auch nicht. Alternativ könntest du das

tar.gz - Archiv von der HP ziehen und von Hand nach /usr/local installieren.

Ich verwende hier noch den tipptrainer-0.5.0a, vielleicht ist das neue

Archiv kaputt ... 

Chao,

Donnergurgler

----------

## hug0

 *NewbieSascha wrote:*   

> Gibts hier jemanden, der durch so ein Programm wirklich richtiges schreiben gelernt hat?

 

ein klares "ja!". ging sogar relativ schnell...

war allerdings noch damal irgendein freeware tool unter win  :Embarassed: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *NewbieSascha wrote:*   

> Gibts hier jemanden, der durch so ein Programm wirklich richtiges schreiben gelernt hat? Würd nur gern mal wissen, wie effektiv sowas wirklich ist. 
> 
> Im Moment bevorzuge ich die 3-6 Finger Methode! 

 

ich nicht, ich hab sozusagen mein eigenes System entwickelt, mit dem ich prima auskomme, deshalb no need to learn 10 finger system  :Razz: 

----------

## c07

 *christophd wrote:*   

> Nach ca. 1 Jahr ist eh die Farbe abgewetzt.

 

Wenn man die Tastatur so viel benutzt, dass das passiert, empfiehlt es sich, eine zu kaufen, wo es doch nicht passiert. Da schreibt es sich meistens auch sehr viel angenehmer drauf. Meine Cherry G81-3000 ist über 8 Jahre alt, viel benutzt und hat erst minimale Spuren von Abrieb. Nur die linke Windowstaste hat sich vor einiger Zeit leider entschlossen, zur Alt-Taste zu mutieren (war meine zweite AltGr-Taste, was zur Eingabe von "|" praktisch war).

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gibts hier jemanden, der durch so ein Programm wirklich richtiges schreiben gelernt hat? Würd nur gern mal wissen, wie effektiv sowas wirklich ist.
> 
> 

 

Habe es mir so beigebracht. Wenn du es einmal drin hast verlernst du es bist zum 90. nicht so schnell  :Smile:  Weiß leider den Namen des Tools nicht mehr, aber heutzutage gibt es sicher um Welten bessere. Tools mit Übungstexte sind gut zum üben/trainieren.

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## spitzwegerich

So habe ich es gelernt:

Ich hatte in der Schule einen Schreibmaschinenkurs, der unter anderem so ablief: Die Lehrerin hat wie ein Galeerentrommler auf Bongos getrommelt und wir durften im Takt tippen. Im Klartext: Das einzige was von dem Kurs hängen blieb war, dass ich wusste welche Taste von welchem Finger bedient werden soll. Beim Tippen am Computer habe ich dann immer versucht, die korrekte Handhaltung zu benutzen.

Später habe ich mich darüber geärgert, dass ich während des Tippens immer auf die Tastatur geschaut habe. Meine Lösung: Ich habe die Tastatur mit Autolack angesprüht so dass die aufgedruckten Buchstaben nicht mehr erkennbar waren. Dadurch war ich gezwungen auf den Monitor zu schauen um zu sehen, was ich gerade schreibe. Das hat dann eine ganze Zeit gedauert, bis ich auswendig wusste wo die ganzen Sonderzeichen liegen, aber im Endeffekt kann ich heute ziemlich schnell und exakt nach dem Lehrbuch-Schema tippen ohne dabei auf die Tasten zu schauen.

----------

## chrism

 *spitzwegerich wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Später habe ich mich darüber geärgert, dass ich während des Tippens immer auf die Tastatur geschaut habe. Meine Lösung: Ich habe die Tastatur mit Autolack angesprüht so dass die aufgedruckten Buchstaben nicht mehr erkennbar waren. 

 

Ein bischen extrem, haette es nicht gereicht eine Zeitung drueber zu legen. :Very Happy: 

Chris

----------

## Louisdor

Ich habe es mal zu Dos/Win3.11 Zeiten mit einem Programm versucht, jedoch hatte ich dabei nie wirklich Ausdauer.

Jahre später habe ich mal einen Schreibmaschinenkurs bei der VHS besucht, war 3 x dort, dann konnte ich wegen Job nicht mehr hingehen.

Inzwischen schreibe ich recht schnell mit meinem eigenen Merhfingersystem. Damit bin ich zufrieden und komme gut zurecht.

Es liegt, finde ich, aber auch sehr an der "richtigen" Tastatur, oder an der, die man gewöhnt ist!

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *yellowhippy wrote:*   

>  *spitzwegerich wrote:*   
> 
> Später habe ich mich darüber geärgert, dass ich während des Tippens immer auf die Tastatur geschaut habe. Meine Lösung: Ich habe die Tastatur mit Autolack angesprüht so dass die aufgedruckten Buchstaben nicht mehr erkennbar waren.  
> 
> Ein bischen extrem, haette es nicht gereicht eine Zeitung drueber zu legen.
> ...

 

Mit einer Zeitung hätte es nicht funktioniert, denke ich: Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man halbwegs bequem mit einer Zeitung zwischen der Tastatur und denn Fingern tippen kann. Und eine Zeitung zwischen den Fingern und den Augen rutscht weg, sobald man nach der Maus greift.

Die einzige Alternative, die mir einfällt, ist folgende: Man baut die Tasten von der Tastatur runter und dann kunterbunt durcheinander wieder drauf. Dabei gibt es aber die Gefahr, dass man doch wieder auf die Tastatur schaut und sich dann so Sachen wie "Das p ist dort, wo die 7 draufsteht" merkt. Fraglich ist auch, ob diese Methode weniger extrem ist als das Ansprühen.

----------

## dani

 *spitzwegerich wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mit einer Zeitung hätte es nicht funktioniert, denke ich: Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man halbwegs bequem mit einer Zeitung zwischen der Tastatur und denn Fingern tippen kann. Und eine Zeitung zwischen den Fingern und den Augen rutscht weg, sobald man nach der Maus greift.
> 
> Die einzige Alternative, die mir einfällt, ist folgende: Man baut die Tasten von der Tastatur runter und dann kunterbunt durcheinander wieder drauf. Dabei gibt es aber die Gefahr, dass man doch wieder auf die Tastatur schaut und sich dann so Sachen wie "Das p ist dort, wo die 7 draufsteht" merkt. Fraglich ist auch, ob diese Methode weniger extrem ist als das Ansprühen.

 

Das Problem ist, dass die einzelnen Tasten oft ein bisschen unterschiedlich geformt sind und deshalb nicht passen.

----------

## zerwas

Ich habe 10-Finger Tippen mit dem Programm "TippTopp" (Data Becker) gelernt. Wenn man es wirklich will, klappt es auch. Immer wichtig, die Finger zurück in die Grundstellung zu bringen: asdf    jklö

Leider ist das deutsche Tastaturlayout nicht nur beim Programmieren sehr umständlich, sondern auch beim Tippen selbst. Es ist gar nicht auf den Gebrauch der deutschen Sprache ausgelegt, deswegen wurde das "dvorak"-Layout entworfen, mit dem man um einiges schneller tippen kann.

dvorak ist in KDE und Gnome integriert.

----------

## c07

 *zerwas wrote:*   

> dvorak ist in KDE und Gnome integriert.

 

Das macht Xorg mit dem Layout "dvorak" auch allein. Umschalten kann man einfach mit

```
setxkbmap dvorak
```

Auf "de" zurückschalten nicht mehr so einfach (wenn man Dvorak nicht gewohnt ist) mit

```
setxkbmap de
```

 (bzw. optional " nodeadkeys" dahinter). Das "e" ist bei Dvorak auf "d"; den Rest kann man einfach vom vorigen Befehl mit Backspace weglöschen.

----------

## lefou

ktouch (mit Lektion german-2) ist in kde-base/kdeedu drin und gefällt meiner Freundin ganz gut.

----------

## DerMojo

Hi!

Ich hab mir jetzt auch endlich ne Tastatur mit US-Layout bestellt, die deutsche ist echt ein Krampf.

dvorak ist zwar ne Alternative und klingt auch ganz gut, ich finde es aber besser, wenn man die Belegung auch direkt auf der Tastatur sehen kann. Da kann ich lange über mein Notebook rubbeln...  :Smile: 

Daniel

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *dani wrote:*   

>  *spitzwegerich wrote:*   
> 
> Mit einer Zeitung hätte es nicht funktioniert, denke ich: Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man halbwegs bequem mit einer Zeitung zwischen der Tastatur und denn Fingern tippen kann. Und eine Zeitung zwischen den Fingern und den Augen rutscht weg, sobald man nach der Maus greift.
> 
> Die einzige Alternative, die mir einfällt, ist folgende: Man baut die Tasten von der Tastatur runter und dann kunterbunt durcheinander wieder drauf. Dabei gibt es aber die Gefahr, dass man doch wieder auf die Tastatur schaut und sich dann so Sachen wie "Das p ist dort, wo die 7 draufsteht" merkt. Fraglich ist auch, ob diese Methode weniger extrem ist als das Ansprühen. 
> ...

 

Ja, das stimmt. Aber normalerweise sind zumindest die Tasten der selben Reihe gleich geformt. Und das Durcheinanderbringen der Tasten innerhalb ihrer Reihen sollte den Zweck schon erfüllen.

Ich benutze auch schon seit längerem das englische Layout, allerdings auf einer deutschen Tastatur. Eine deutsche Tastatur hat den Vorteil, dass die Taste mit dem Größer/Kleiner-Zeichen drauf ist, die bei den englischen Tastaturen häufig fehlt. Diese Taste liegt sehr günstig und lässt sich gut mit einer Zusatzfunktion belegen. Ich benutze sie als compose-Key, mit dem ich mir dann auch die Umlaute und das scharfe S wieder erzeugen kann. Außerdem finde ich die vertikale Anordnung der Enter-Taste auf der deutschen Tastatur angenehmer als die horizontale auf der englischen.

Vom dvorak-Layout halte ich nicht viel. Denn zum einen ist man an fremden Rechnern damit ziemlich aufgeschmissen, zum zweiten kann ich das deutsche/englische Layout sehr gut, und das Dvorak-Layout müsste ich wieder von vorne lernen, und zum Dritten sind viele Tastenkürzel (wie Ctrl+z, Ctrl+x, Ctrl+c, Ctrl+v für die Copy&Paste-Geschichten oder h, j, k, l als Richtungstasten im vi) auf das englische Layout ausgerichtet, die bei Drovak dann irgendwo zu liegen kommen.

----------

## bröggle

Für alle die zumindest ein ganz jklein wenig spaß dabei haben wollen

emerge typespeed

```
bash-2.05b$ esearch typespeed

[ Results for search key : typespeed ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  games-misc/typespeed

      Latest version available: 0.4.4-r1

      Latest version installed: 0.4.4-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 37 kB

      Homepage:    http://ls.purkki.org/typespeed/

      Description: Test your typing speed, and get your fingers CPS

      License:     GPL-2

```

Dabei kann man z..b über das Netzwerk mit seinen Freunend ein Tipp-Contest machen etc  :Wink: 

Zwar nicht unbedingt super zum lernen, aber zum vertiefen und verbessern

----------

## Bitspyer

Ich hab tippen beim Stenographenverein gelernt (musste damals bei meiner Ausbildung 120 Anschläge/Minute nachweisen). Den müsste es eigentlich in jeder größeren Stadt geben. Sind meines Wissens auch etwas günstiger als die VHS.

Desweiteren musste ich nochmal bei der Bundeswehr fleissig tippen (war bei den Fernschreibern). Im ganzen hat sich für mich das 10-Fingersystem echt bewährt. Auch während des Informatik-Studiums. Da wurde ich am Anfang echt zum Teil mit grossen Augen von meinen Komolitonen angeschaut, wenn ich dann mit tippen losgelegt habe. Einige haben sich dann auch überzeugen lassen, das 10-Fingersystem wohl doch ganz brauchbar ist.

Zu hause benutze ich ein Natural-Keyboard (die sind so leicht geschungen). Wenn man länger tippt, ist das echt wesentlich entspannter, als die "normalen" Tastaturen, die gerade sind. Auch da konnte ich einige Arbeitskollegen echt überzeugen. ("Natural Keyboard, so ein quaak!" Nach Testphase "Oh, ist ja doch ganz brauchbar!")

----------

## timbo2k

Hi, der Tipptrainer funktioniert bei mir leider nicht richtig. Das Programmfenster erscheint zwar in vollem Funktionsumfang aber meine Tastenanschläge werden leider nicht richtig erkannt. Egal ich nutze nun gtypist. Beim gtypist ist auch der Kurs vom Tipptrainer enthalten. Einfach mit "gtypist ttde.typ" starten. Gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut und man macht schnell Fortschritte.

Gruß, Tim

----------

